#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-13
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-14
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-17
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-18
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-19
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2016-06-14
<Sorch> ngwag? :/
